# MBTI test vs. Cognitive Functions test



## SalvinaZerelda (Aug 26, 2010)

*Kiersey vs. MBTI Cognitive Functions*

What is the difference between the two? I thought they were the same thing..
Is the Cognitive Functions based on MBTI..?


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

In the 1920s, Carl Jung developed the idea of eight cognitive functions. Based on Jung's cognitive function model, Myers and Briggs created the MBTI. The MBTI is, more or less, a way to categorize certain patterns in Jung's cognitive functions.

For example, in Jung's cognitive functions, the pattern "Ne-Fi-Si-Te" would be INFP in MBTI.

The MBTI test only gives an answer that's relevant in MBTI terms. The cognitive function test gives a breakdown of cognitive functions and their strengths. It also gives an MBTI correlation.


----------



## Fenrir317 (Jul 7, 2011)

The cognitive function strength tests are very efficient as to displaying how you individually organize the eight functions for yourself and your world. I may be wrong though as I am relatively new to these subjects as well.


----------



## Naama (Dec 5, 2010)

mbti test gives suggestion for type and shows the probability for what type are you for all scales(I-E, S-N, F-T, J-P), some show strength of scales instead of probability.

functions tests measure strength for all 8 functions, four of which you actually use and 4 of which you seem to be using, but arent actually using. but it claims that you are using all of those 8 functions because the test is based on some theories of 8 functions which arent from jung.

remember that the tests are pretty crap and there is a big chance of them giving false results, thats why you are the person who judges your type, tests only give suggestion.


----------



## elissabowden (Apr 27, 2009)

Naama, this is irrelevant but in reference to your signature....dinosaurs are in the bible. Job inparticular.


----------

